# Creating a 3D magazine page on Photoshop



## Esquilinho (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a double page layout of a magazine that I need to use in a project, but I want to make it look as if it were really 2 pages of the magazine, instead of just lying flat on the panel. 
Is there some Photoshop filter I can use to achieve this?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2006)

If you have a picture of an open magazine, just use Filter/Distort to shape the pages as you need them on the open magazine photo.

I recommend first creating masks for each page so you get some leeway when it comes to the Distortion of the page. Then you'll only have to be 80% there instead of 100%. The mask will make it look like your distortion, in the end, is correct.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks but, err... what kind of distortion do you recommmend? I'm still a bit of dummy when it comes to Photoshop, you know  I'm more of a InDesign girl


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2006)

No worries, mate.  Here's what I'd do:

1. use pen tool to make an outline of each page individually (make a path for each). 

2. Create two layers. Each with a layer mask that uses one selection created from your pen tool outline (make one layer for each page, with corresponding layer mask)

3. command click the mask (right hand box in the layer) and Paste Into the area with the corresponding page you want to distort.

4. Use command + T to transform. You can right click to choose which transformation to use. I recommend choosing "Distort" till the page looks correct to your eye.

If you need more info I have a few tutorial sites to direct you to.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes! Yes! Tutorials, pleeeaaazzz!  If it's not asking too much 

I'll try this tomorrow, though. It's already late here and I had a beer


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

Search http://www.creativepro.com for lots of tips. 

Also these sites:
http://www.mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm
http://studio.adobe.com/us/search/sort?sort=topic&product=15&topic=0&type=all&level=all&x=8&y=6
http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/

And more tip links on yahoo!:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=photoshop+tips&ei=UTF-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&fr=moz2


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks!


----------

